# Lets be honest



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Lets be honest Do you have plow insurance


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

No but I don't plow so I figured I didn't need it.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

toby4492;838641 said:


> No but I don't plow so I figured I didn't need it.


???? Then why post ???


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Are we talking GL or did I tell my Ins co I use my truck for plowing? In MA it was like 65 bucks more when you use your truck for work.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

mycirus;838646 said:


> Are we talking GL or did I tell my Ins co I use my truck for plowing? In MA it was like 65 bucks more when you use your truck for work.


The poll is all about if your ins knows you are plowing.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Scott's;838645 said:


> ???? Then why post ???


Well to be honest I was a little bored and your OP didn't say for those of you that plow, all it said was "*Lets be honest Do you have plow insurance*"

Your poll wasn't up there when I responded.
I didn't lie, just gave you an honest answer like you asked for.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

I voted yes. I have to. The town I plow for requires 1 mil/ 1 mil coverage, and to be an additional insured on my policy. 

Even if I didn't have to, I would. I really don't wish to lose my house if something were to happen.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

I asked about insurance, and the lady asked me if my customers want a liability insurance other than my normal property damage, and I didn't know if that covered plowing, she said if I hit anything and damaged a persons property, that is covered by everyone's property damage under their car insurance, so I gave her details as in, backing into a garage door, bashing into someones car.......she said as long as the bill wasn't bigger than my insurance property damage, then I"m fine. So to answer the question, do I have commercial insurance...no, my insurance company said I didn't needed it, but I asked.


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

AndyTblc;838664 said:


> I asked about insurance, and the lady asked me if my customers want a liability insurance other than my normal property damage, and I didn't know if that covered plowing, she said if I hit anything and damaged a persons property, that is covered by everyone's property damage under their car insurance, so I gave her details as in, backing into a garage door, bashing into someones car.......she said as long as the bill wasn't bigger than my insurance property damage, then I"m fine. So to answer the question, do I have commercial insurance...no, my insurance company said I didn't needed it, but I asked.


yeah same thing here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Does sand removal insurance count? 

Toby, LMAO. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

GPS;838661 said:


> I voted yes. I have to. The town I plow for requires 1 mil/ 1 mil coverage, and to be an additional insured on my policy.
> 
> Even if I didn't have to, I would. I really don't wish to lose my house if something were to happen.


Ditto, no insurance, no plowing. If you do any large scale plowing your stupid not to be insured for it. Even if the homeowner has insurance why would they want to make a claim for your screw up? Most likely they will want your insurance to cover it.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Have more then needed, I'm above the normal requirement's.... 
Commercial auto/ Liability and workman's comp.....


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Scott's;838649 said:


> The poll is all about if your ins knows you are plowing.


Shoot, I said no but should be yes. Ins knows but I dont have GL.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

yep I have it all. signs on my trucks say fully ins. so I should be. If you bid on better jobs they ask for a copy of your ins. you have to give them both truck ins. and G.L. and some ask for w/c papers too. I have all 3 so I hope I'm good .


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

mycirus;838709 said:


> Shoot, I said no but should be yes. Ins knows but I dont have GL.


If you hit a light pole in a lot your reg. truck ins. will not cover you !you need a general liability policy


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah I have as much as possible, good luck if you dont
if you are running a truck without as much ins as possible then you are crazy IMO 
this is a career for many of us and if you f up or the brakes go out. your new career may be working off the damges.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

toby4492;838641 said:


> No but I don't plow so I figured I didn't need it.


Good answer.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes ,. I have 2 million commercial general liability and 1 million on my truck. I am not taking a chance cause anything can happen. Plus all my commercial accounts require it to work for them. Just got my bill today telling me they are going to take money out of my account. It is better that way since it is just taken away.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have it. Schools require additional named insured certificates. My understanding is that my normal commercial vehicle insurance would cover if I ran into a car, take out a light pole, hit a garage. The snow coverage comes into play for a slip/fall claim.


----------



## mtk469 (Aug 27, 2009)

We have it. Commercial Insurance. General Liability. W/C etc.
Not worth the risk to me to not have it. And I hate the thought of guys saying there in business without the proper coverages etc. and don't want to be a hypocrit.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Snow plowing coverage is above and beyond General Liability.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I will be honest, I do not carry any insurance on plowing mainly due to my size of business. As soon as I turn 18 I plan to get at least 1/mil in liability, and when I buy a plow truck it will be registered commercial. So basically when I get to where I can bid commercial, I will buy it.


----------



## mtk469 (Aug 27, 2009)

2COR517;838768 said:


> Snow plowing coverage is above and beyond General Liability.


Correct you are. At least according to my ins agent.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

born2farm;838770 said:


> I will be honest, I do not carry any insurance on plowing mainly due to my size of business. As soon as I turn 18 I plan to get at least 1/mil in liability, and when I buy a plow truck it will be registered commercial. So basically when I get to where I can bid commercial, I will buy it.


Get your coverage as soon as you can. You will likely be on a probationary period for the first year or two. For my carpentry business, I was held to 600K for the first year. Now I have 2MM, for less money.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

mtk469;838785 said:


> Correct you are. At least according to my ins agent.


I had my Comm Veh and GL coverage with a great company. When I wanted snow coverage, they said see you later. They viewed a school yard as quasi - municipal.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If you guys are having problems getting snowplowing insurance from your current company,why are you not shopping around for some?


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

carl b;838715 said:


> If you hit a light pole in a lot your reg. truck ins. will not cover you !you need a general liability policy


I dont do lots, I do driveways. But if I did hit a light pole why wouldnt my 300,000 property damage on my truck policy cover it?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Yes, I do carry comm insurance on my truck with a plowing rider.

I'm wondering though- what if a homeowner were to get into an accident driving around on public roads with a plow attached to their personal vehicle- would their regular resi insurance cover it? Reason I ask, my buddy's father would like to get a plow for his F-150 to plow his drive and his mothers drive, but he'd have to drive across the county (with the plow on the truck) to get there- is he covered since he's not plowing for $$$?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

carl b;838715 said:


> If you hit a light pole in a lot your reg. truck ins. will not cover you !you need a general liability policy


You better check on that. If you hit it with your truck plowing it goes through your commercial truck insurance.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

mkwl;838800 said:


> Yes, I do carry comm insurance on my truck with a plowing rider.
> 
> I'm wondering though- what if a homeowner were to get into an accident driving around on public roads with a plow attached to their personal vehicle- would their regular resi insurance cover it? Reason I ask, my buddy's father would like to get a plow for his F-150 to plow his drive and his mothers drive, but he'd have to drive across the county (with the plow on the truck) to get there- is he covered since he's not plowing for $$$?


If he's not plowing for hire, he's not commercial. So he does not need comm coverage. His personal auto policy covers him.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

> But if I did hit a light pole why wouldnt my 300,000 property damage on my truck policy cover it?


Is it a commercial policy?


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

toby4492;838657 said:


> Well to be honest I was a little bored and your OP didn't say for those of you that plow, all it said was "*Lets be honest Do you have plow insurance*"
> 
> Your poll wasn't up there when I responded.
> I didn't lie, just gave you an honest answer like you asked for.


Dont be a [email protected]#$. If you dont have anything good to add then why even respond? I fig since this was the commercial section as well as a plow forum that others would understand but with your post I guess your a child or you should put your helmet back on before you bump your head.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Toby I think you just got....


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Scott's;838826 said:


> Is it a commercial policy?


No it is not. But I dont do commercial lots either.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

mycirus;838836 said:


> No it is not. But I dont do commercial lots either.


Do you charge money for plowing? If so, you are a COMMERCIAL plower. You need commercial coverage on your truck.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

mycirus;838798 said:


> I dont do lots, I do driveways. But if I did hit a light pole why wouldnt my 300,000 property damage on my truck policy cover it?


$300,000 in Property damage?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

If you're plowing with nothing more than your auto liability policy, you'd better check your policy for exclusions... snowplowing is usually one of them. Read your policy, don't just ask your agent, half the time they don't even know. If you have a property damage claim from plowing, and your policy has a snowplowing exclusion... you're not covered. If your policy doesn't have an exclusion, they do have to pay the claim, but you'll be cancelled so fast it'll make your head spin. Don't even ask how I know this!!  You can get a rider on your auto policy for plowing from some companies, some don't even offer that. Auto insurance companies do not like plowing... period.

Anyway, we carry $3M liability. It's required for some of the properties we service. When it comes to plowing incidents, property damage is the least of my worries... it's people, little kids, etc. that worries the hell out of me all winter. Hit a little kid playing in a snow bank, and you'll wish you were never born. Plowing without the proper insurance could ruin you.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I will have to look for exclusions but I think its the rider thats added when they asked me do I work with my truck.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Scott's;838833 said:


> Dont be a [email protected]#$. If you dont have anything good to add then why even respond? I fig since this was the commercial section as well as a plow forum that others would understand but with your post I guess your a child or you should put your helmet back on before you bump your head.


I see that you're Aunt Flo has come to visit you.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

mycirus;838836 said:


> No it is not. But I dont do commercial lots either.


It dosent matter you get payed for plowing you are commercial .


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

toby4492;838866 said:
 

> I see that you're Aunt Flo has come to visit you.


toby this is a legit thread with alot of helpful info why would you keep posting childish crap.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Who the hell peed in Scott's cereal. Lighten up dude. 215 posts and your handing out sh*t to Toby????
If you can't take a little joking then your in the wrong forum....lmao

Yes I have insurance for plowing so I answered the original question (hope I didn't piss off poor Scotty)


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Question for those of you that run off their other business ins. are you covered for snow plowing? I know a plumber that also plows snow and he is being sued for 1mil after hitting a lady with his backhoe while plowing, he thought his business from his plumbing biz would cover it but guess what it will not.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

hydro_37;838894 said:


> Who the hell peed in Scott's cereal. Lighten up dude. 215 posts and your handing out sh*t to Toby????
> If you can't take a little joking then your in the wrong forum....lmao
> 
> Yes I have insurance for plowing so I answered the original question (hope I didn't piss off poor Scotty)


Sorry im not a posthor. How many posts do I need before I can respond to tobys bs posts? I love to joke with the best of them but to post just to get your post count up dosent make you smarter.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Scott's;838903 said:


> Question for those of you that run off their other business ins. are you covered for snow plowing?


Absolutely not. I have two separate businesses. Insurance policies are VERY SPECIFIC. There is no general liability policy that covers you for what ever you feel like doing that day.
Anymore, you're lucky if an insurance company pays a claim, without a battle, for something you ARE insured to do.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Scott's;838890 said:


> toby this is a legit thread with alot of helpful info why would you keep posting childish crap.


Maybe you should have titled your thread, "Everyone buy toby can post here". 

What's the purpose of this thread to begin with? You've run out of lowballers to complain about, or junkyard owner's that are now in the plowing business  Do you figure that the guys that don't carry insurance can become your new targets? Working on my post count...........LMAO........Can't wait to see where you go with this after you have collected all your data.

I guess I am just not as comical as a guy who has an 85' S-10 with a 20' pusher


----------



## ARW (Oct 25, 2005)

*Insurance*

Commercial coverage = plowing as "dba,co,inc.",etc. or a fee charged for a service.
Are you filing out a W9? = Commercial

We have 200 pieces out in Indiana and we have big insurance on our company. Better safe than sorry.

The insurance company will skip pay for any reason.. . did I say period? .

Why would you roll the dice and risk having a reason for around $60.00 per month for a minimum coverage of 1 million. General and auto liability. Some insurance companies will go 6 months some companies will write the policy for monthly fees.

If you are plowing and getting payed what is the big deal about $60 to $70 per month insurance. Only $350 to $400 per year.

Now if you insurance is high that means your driving record and insurance rating is not good......

Best of luck this year


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Scott's;838887 said:


> It dosent matter you get payed for plowing you are commercial .


I already said that in post #35.

Don't you read all the replies to your threads? We took the time to get involved, you should take the time to read all the info you solicited.


----------



## In The Hills (Oct 9, 2009)

Scott's;838903 said:


> Question for those of you that run off their other business ins. are you covered for snow plowing? I know a plumber that also plows snow and he is being sued for 1mil after hitting a lady with his backhoe while plowing, he thought his business from his plumbing biz would cover it but guess what it will not.


My plowing endorsement is only $260 on top of my commercial liability policy, So I'd be crazy not to have it. Mind you, the deductible is higher and plowing can't be more than 30% of my revenue.

It's actually a competitive advantage for me, Most of my competition is farmers with nothing but a farm policy. I make sure to point out to customers the exposure they have by using a improperly insured contractor if they have a "Slip & Fall" Lawsuit.. My Insurance company provides me with letters to give to customers.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

toby4492;838928 said:


> Maybe you should have titled your thread, "Everyone buy toby can post here".
> 
> What's the purpose of this thread to begin with? You've run out of lowballers to complain about, or junkyard owner's that are now in the plowing business  Do you figure that the guys that don't carry insurance can become your new targets? Working on my post count...........LMAO........Can't wait to see where you go with this after you have collected all your data.
> 
> I guess I am just not as comical as a guy who has an 85' S-10 with a 20' pusher





> Maybe you should have titled your thread, "Everyone buy toby can post here"


buy???



> What's the purpose of this thread to begin with?


If you would read it instead of trying to be a internet assclown you would know.



> You've run out of lowballers to complain about, or junkyard owner's that are now in the plowing business  Do you figure that the guys that don't carry insurance can become your new targets?


Did I hurt your feelings?



> Working on my post count...........LMAO........


Ya


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Somebody is grumpy tonight


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

2COR517;838938 said:


> I already said that in post #35.
> 
> Don't you read all the replies to your threads? We took the time to get involved, you should take the time to read all the info you solicited.


Ahh ok Im sorry, I must of missed your post.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

> Somebody is grumpy tonight


Not at all, Im always happy.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Scott's;838951 said:


> buy???
> 
> Buy what......................your BS reason for starting the thread to begin with
> 
> ...


You really need some snow dude, might just be the ticket to take the edge off a bit.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

> have read the whole thread, was actually the first to respond to it. I have been around here plenty long enough to know when somebody is fishing for something which you know you are.


LOL fishing? Been in snow removal for 17 years and im only 37 what might I be fishing for? lmmfao. I started this thread to make others aware of the insurance issues, some may think they are covered but are not.

There is never a winner in a pissing match on the net. So sorry, you may mess this thread up as much as you would like. Its all yours


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

well, i have a issue with snow insurance, i have owned a company that does snow removal for 10+years, however, this year, we looked at a increase this year, even though we haven't EVER had a slip and fall, was told that they go by a national average, WHAT A BUNCH OF CRAP!!!, i understand insurance protects me, but it would be nice to have a insurance company that wasn't bending me over!


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

From what I was told by my agent that any act of god is getting harder to sue over and snow and ice is a act of god. So slip and falls are not as ez to sue over as it once was.Hard to prove neglect .


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

wow i went to dinner and now my head is spinning from these posts.
My father is my insurance agent so he keeps me posted and the national average is correct. If you snow plowers dont stop hitting sht we are all gonna pay more. Actually it has alot to do with the number of people actually plowing snow and amounts of snow we get each year to predict if they need to raise rates. Plus of course # of accidents and if they want more money. which they all do.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

2COR517;838809 said:


> If he's not plowing for hire, he's not commercial. So he does not need comm coverage. His personal auto policy covers him.


Ok thanks for the info- makes sense to me!


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Shoud have another poll, If no one forced you to have it would you still have plowing ins.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes. In the process of switching companies. My old insurance company was never put together quite right...


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

we just switched insurance on the pickup, when we did she asked if we wanted to insure the plow. it was pretty cheap so we said why not. but the way i thought i understood it was it was just for the plow itself, not possible damage. but i would like to check into this more. we were in a hurry when the changeover happend so i didnt have the chance to ask tomany questions.

so, possible yes/no?

i dont think i really need it, as we really only use it for family/family friends drives/my road


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Scott's;839006 said:


> From what I was told by my agent that any act of god is getting harder to sue over and snow and ice is a act of god. So slip and falls are not as ez to sue over as it once was.Hard to prove neglect .


This might be some hope for us all. You can be sure as the O-conomy continues to dwindle, the low lifers will be looking for easy money wherever they can get it. Hopefully the ins companies, mediators, and judges will have the sense to say - it was snowing, snow is slippery, buy some boots. There was a slip and fall - broken wrist - a couple years ago at a place my buddy plows. Girl is trying to sue everyone and there brother. She gets a very simple response each time. NO!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

91AK250;839264 said:


> we just switched insurance on the pickup, when we did she asked if we wanted to insure the plow. it was pretty cheap so we said why not. but the way i thought i understood it was it was just for the plow itself, not possible damage. but i would like to check into this more. we were in a hurry when the changeover happend so i didnt have the chance to ask tomany questions.
> 
> so, possible yes/no?
> 
> i dont think i really need it, as we really only use it for family/family friends drives/my road


You can insure the plow for theft/damage. That is separate from commercial vehicle coverage, or slip and fall liability...


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

I plowed a few Family Dollar stores last year and they [email protected]#$% every time I salted saying it takes money out of there bonus and the old salt guy never salted, I said I'm doing what the contract says to do and it says salt. Well she said she will not approve any more salt so I stopped salting and guess what a employee slipped and fell and they went after my ins. my ins told them slip and falls are not how they use to be and will not cover a slip and fall as long as we do our job and they cant prove neglect.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Scott's;838890 said:


> toby this is a legit thread with alot of helpful info why would you keep posting childish crap.


Because he learned from the best: ME :waving: :laughing:



Scott's;838910 said:


> Sorry im not a posthor. How many posts do I need before I can respond to tobys bs posts? I love to joke with the best of them *but to post just to get your post count up dosent make you smarter.*


Crap, I am in serious trouble then.

Seriously Scott, you need to lighten up, you seem to be the only one that didn't think Tom's post was funny. I thought it was hilarious. If you can't laugh, what's the point?

BTW, you spelled doesn't incorrectly. Really sucks when you pick on someone else's spelling and then screw up yourself.



Scott's;839422 said:


> I plowed a few Family Dollar stores last year and they [email protected]#$% every time I salted saying it takes money out of there bonus and the old salt guy never salted, I said I'm doing what the contract says to do and it says salt. Well she said she will not approve any more salt so I stopped salting and guess what a employee slipped and fell and they went after my ins. my ins told them slip and falls are not how they use to be and will not cover a slip and fall as long as we do our job and they cant prove neglect.


If the employee was on the clock, it's covered under WC, not your insurance. Better have them check.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

better yet, scott, every time they turn down salting, or service, make them sign a waiver stating you are not responsible for any slip and falls or other accidents that happen as a result of refused service. MY insurance agent suggested that, protecting you if a manager makes a bad choice on a day when it would be best to salt, sand, or remove snow. I had a manager challenge me on this, and when i explained it, he threatened to fire me, next was a letter from my manager to his boss, stating the incident and the circumstances around it, and my position on it and why i insisted on the disclaimer, and his boss agreed with ME, we still do the contract (although the manager doesn't like me, i heard he was reprimanded) but he is a lot more polite about talking about our service. We have been 10years+ with no slip and falls EVER, and i hope to keep it that way


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

*Amen*



buckwheat_la;838996 said:


> well, i have a issue with snow insurance, i have owned a company that does snow removal for 10+years, however, this year, we looked at a increase this year, even though we haven't EVER had a slip and fall, was told that they go by a national average, WHAT A BUNCH OF CRAP!!!, i understand insurance protects me, but it would be nice to have a insurance company that wasn't bending me over!


Amen to that my friend-just received the same thing from my insurance co. and was given the same reasons-not only for the business equipment but also for the personal vehicles:realmad:Have been with the same ins. company for the personal vehicles for 15 years with no accidents;same insurance company for the snow business for 8 years with no incidents and now I have to pay more because of some computer generated national average?. If you happen to find an insurance company that isn't looking to bend you over let us all know.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

It seems insurance works(and costs) very differently in different states, A snow plowing rider on my commercial GL policy is like $600 or $900 a year (not worth it for a few driveways). A commercial use rider on my auto insurance which covers any damage I do with my truck/plow (ie back in to some one) is only $50/year. 

When I plow for the town I only need insurace to cover the damage done by my truck, same goes for the lots I used to sub, the prime carried the slip and fall. We also always were on site plowing even if we were only getting .25" per hour. I was told that as long as we were "working on it" no one could sue


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

i can not see how it is so much state to state as company to company. Ins for plowing will be a little different depending on region but I can not imagine it is state to state maybe zones of country depending on snow and such but all insurance will be different depending on zipcode and credit rating as well.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

mycirus;838798 said:


> I dont do lots, I do driveways. But if I did hit a light pole why wouldnt my 300,000 property damage on my truck policy cover it?


I'd call your Ins.



grandview;838801 said:


> You better check on that. If you hit it with your truck plowing it goes through your commercial truck insurance.


Than why do i have gl. ?



Scott's;838826 said:


> Is it a commercial policy?


Mine is both are . do I not need G.L. ? My ins. told me i did .


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

grandview;838801 said:


> you better check on that. If you hit it with your truck plowing it goes through your commercial truck insurance.


right!!!!!


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

carl b;840091 said:


> I'd call your Ins.
> 
> Than why do i have gl. ?
> 
> Mine is both are . do I not need G.L. ? My ins. told me i did .


SEE 'INSURANCE' Thread for further expalnation of the two types of insurance


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

GL is for someone getting hurt.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank you , I see now . So my $600 per year is well spent . I wasn't going to change it . I trust my ins. lady . she has been their when I was hit . help me get my car fixed with new parts . they were going to put used on until she called .


----------



## 04bluediesel (Oct 3, 2009)

I have found that with plowing or anything else you do get everything spelled out in the contract. If it is in the contract it gets done unless you sign off on it as being a refused service. Don't work off the old hand shake deal these days. Carry a digital camera and take pics if you need to and document everything. As far as insurance goes everything my company does is covered from mowing, plowing, electrical and so on.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

2COR517;840119 said:


> GL is for someone getting hurt.


Yes . . .

That is the most frequent claim against a GL policy

BUT

If you are dumb enough to pile a big pile of snow against a building one night, it melts and flows into the basement window and floods the place, that would be covered by the GL policy.

It isn't damage by the truck, it's improperly completed work, that's covered by the GL policy. The truck didn't cause the flood, the melting snow did 'cause you put the snow against the building.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I was told GL doesn't cover workmanship. I asked my agent about this. If I shingle a roof, and it leaks, not covered. I should double check that.


----------



## 04bluediesel (Oct 3, 2009)

I will look into mine but I know it covers workmanship because I had a claim with a job that I overlooked a wire and it fried a TV and treadmill (yes that sucked because the customer was a insurance agent also )and ins. covered it with no questions.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

the l is liability
that means anything you do or change that causes an isuue you are liable for. melting snow changed grade etc.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

General liability insurance is just that... it covers any liability, damage or injury, caused by the work which you perform. But only within the scope of work detailed in your policy. Just like the liability portion of your auto insurance covers liability, damage or injury, created by you during the operation of your vehicle. That's what liability means. When in doubt, read your policy! Don't just ask your agent.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

2COR517;840208 said:


> I was told GL doesn't cover workmanship. I asked my agent about this. If I shingle a roof, and it leaks, not covered. I should double check that.


Yes and no

Are you refering to the badly built roof having to be re-done,

OR

The damage caused by the badly built roof?

ie NOT COVERED the bad Roof (that's incompetence)
NOT the leak (that's the roof)

As the man says check your policy


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

04bluediesel;840219 said:


> I will look into mine but I know it covers workmanship because I had a claim with a job that I overlooked a wire and it fried a TV and treadmill (yes that sucked because the customer was a insurance agent also )and ins. covered it with no questions.


. . . but it would not pay for the 'bad' wiring work, just what the improper wiring work DID to damage something else (the TV and the treadmill). Bad wiring work OUT. TV and treadmill IN. Is that what happened in this case? Sometimes if something like a bad wiring work burns down a whole house and burns over the bad work in the process, the bad work can be covered. ('Cause nobody can tell the difference afterwards)


----------



## 04bluediesel (Oct 3, 2009)

Nothing else was hurt. This was all caught within a few seconds. No other damage so I guess I can't answer your question. I will be paying my agent a visit with a copy of my policy so we can go over it and make sure everything is in place.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

If you don't understand what is being explained don't leave the agents's office until you are satisfied. Remember it's your business up on the line.


----------



## 04bluediesel (Oct 3, 2009)

No I wont leave until it is ironed out to my satisfaction since I pay the bill. The agent is pretty good so I think things will be fine. thanks for all the post on this topic it gives everyone something to think about weather it is insurance, pricing ect.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

heather lawn spray;840299 said:


> If you don't understand what is being explained don't leave the agents's office until you are satisfied. Remember it's your business up on the line.


Good advice. Insurance agents can sometimes be like car salesmen. My agent is a life long good friend, so I can put his head in the vise anytime I don't like something with my policies.  He's my buddy, but I pay a LOT in insurance every year, I don't mind making him earn his keep!


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

I was told yesterday by a agent that if you own a auto repair shop or any other business that requires ins you will not be covered for snow plowing because every policy is set up to the specific work you do. 

example #1- A plumber is working on some pipes underground and he uses a backhoe to remove the snow from the lot so they can begin digging. The backhoe driver hits another car in the lot hurting the other driver. The plumber is now covered as he was plowing snow to perform his duties as a plumber. 

example #2- A plumber has a backhoe for his plumbing business and also plows snow in the winter, one day he is plowing snow at a church that he charges every time it snows while plowing snow he hits another car and hurts the other driver. The plumber is "NOT" covered under his plumbers policy because his policy is set up for anything related to plumbing not snow removal. 

My agent stated snow removal is a high risk policy because of the elements involved in snow removal being the worse conditions for driving. The ins people know this and they want payed if they are to pay out. 

Just keep in mind if your policy dosent specify "SNOW REMOVAL" you will not be covered if thats all your doing at that job site.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Scott's;840637 said:


> I was told yesterday by a agent that if you own a auto repair shop or any other business that requires ins you will not be covered for snow plowing because every policy is set up to the specific work you do.
> 
> Just keep in mind if your policy dosent specify "SNOW REMOVAL" you will not be covered if thats all your doing at that job site.


I think I said that...


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

sorry lol


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Scott's;840673 said:


> sorry lol


Just bustin on ya...


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

Scott's;840637 said:


> I was told yesterday by a agent that if you own a auto repair shop or any other business that requires ins you will not be covered for snow plowing because every policy is set up to the specific work you do.
> 
> example #1- A plumber is working on some pipes underground and he uses a backhoe to remove the snow from the lot so they can begin digging. The backhoe driver hits another car in the lot hurting the other driver. The plumber is now covered as he was plowing snow to perform his duties as a plumber.
> 
> ...


very good example Scott


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Now a question for those of you that do not have plow ins. Do you charge the same as a contractor that pays ins.? or do you bid cheaper since you dont have that extra bill?


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

there has to be a way they are under bidding me


----------



## finishline (Oct 21, 2008)

We have commercial on the trucks, and a General Liability policy that covers snow removal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Staten Island Snow Removal Services


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

. . . and make sure you have the snow plowing endorsement for the commercial vehicle & CGL. If you have CGL, commercial trucks and an agent whose not brain dead, it's probably there, but check anyways


----------

